# Hakone Gardens



## Hakone (Mar 15, 2012)

hepatica nobilis




tulipa humilis




Pleione




cypripedium macranthos


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2012)

Are you back in Germany!?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 15, 2012)

No Sir


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2012)

Are you still in North end of South Vietnam? I didn't know it got cool enough to grow Pleiones there.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 15, 2012)

Pleione grow both in hinghland North and South Viet Nam


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 15, 2012)

http://www.sunsetdreamer.com/Springwood/location.htm


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 15, 2012)

Hakone, you grow Hepatica and Tulips in Viet Nam?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 16, 2012)

Ah, Spring. Always welcome no matter what part of the world!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 17, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 19, 2012)

Very nice Hacone!! Can you show a picture of the leaves for the Hepatica nobilis??? I think I found some growing on the property that I just moved to & would like to compare them as the flowers are close to yours..

Thanks!!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 19, 2012)

they currently has no leaf .


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 20, 2012)

O.K. Thank You!! The plant I found here has leaves ( all winter I think). I will try to post pics this week..


----------



## Hakone (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Mar 20, 2012)

cypripedium


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 20, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2012)

I wish they were in NYC! Maybe you should send them on a little vacation!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 21, 2012)

tocarmar said:


> Very nice Hacone!! Can you show a picture of the leaves for the Hepatica nobilis??? I think I found some growing on the property that I just moved to & would like to compare them as the flowers are close to yours..
> 
> Thanks!!



today


----------



## Hakone (Mar 23, 2012)

Pleione grandiflora


----------



## Hakone (Mar 23, 2012)

Hepatica




cypripedium macranthos hotei atsumorianum




pleione limprichii and shortia kantoensis


----------



## Hakone (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Mar 29, 2012)

Cypripedium henryi




Sakura kurilensis





sanguiria


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## Marc (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice pictures and a nice clump of bloodroot you have there


----------



## Hakone (Mar 30, 2012)

Acer palmatum beni komatchi




Acer palmatum sangokaku




Acer palmatum katsura


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2012)

I like the last one!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 4, 2012)

Trillium sulcatum album




soldanella hungarica


----------



## Hakone (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Apr 4, 2012)

cyp. lichiangense


----------



## Hakone (Apr 4, 2012)

Cypripedium parviflorum var. parviflorum


----------



## Hakone (Apr 4, 2012)

Fritillaria


----------



## Hakone (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## likespaphs (Apr 4, 2012)

lovely frittilaria!


----------



## Marc (Apr 5, 2012)

Hakone said:


> Fritillaria



I love this species, I have a few in the garden that manage to survive in some corners of the garden without any special care.

Over here we name them after the following bird: Northern Lapwing / Peewit, in Dutch this bird is called Kievit.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_Lapwing

We call the flower either Kievitsbloem or Kievitseibloem

In which "bloem" is dutch for flower and "ei" dutch for an egg

So in English it would be Peewits flower or Peewitsegg flower.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 16, 2012)

arisaema maximum


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 16, 2012)

Very nice...

I grow that species too... but it is Arisarum, not Arisaema...


----------



## Cochlopetalum (Apr 16, 2012)

Asarum maximum


----------



## Hakone (Apr 19, 2012)

trillium paris


----------



## Hakone (Apr 19, 2012)

tulip


----------



## Hakone (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Erythrone (Apr 29, 2012)

you grow tulips in Vietnam too?????????


----------



## Hakone (Apr 30, 2012)

why not ?


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 30, 2012)

Hakone said:


> why not ?



Really? 

I always thought this was your garden in Germany....


----------



## Hakone (Apr 30, 2012)

Kavanaru said:


> Really?
> 
> I always thought this was your garden in Germany....



I have two gardens


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 30, 2012)

Do you grow Paph vietnamense outdoor in Germany?


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 30, 2012)

Hakone said:


> I have two gardens


Whatever...

Nice plants, anyway, no matter where they grow, or whom they belong to...


----------



## Hakone (Apr 30, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> Do you grow Paph vietnamense outdoor in Germany?



Paph. vietnamense :

- indoor in Germany
- outdoor in Viet Nam


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2012)

Hakone said:


>



Carrots?


----------



## Hakone (May 1, 2012)




----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 1, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Carrots?



Looks more like Dicentra.


----------



## Dido (May 2, 2012)

Maybe wild german carrots, Have this weed here too.....


----------



## Hakone (May 2, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Carrots?



Dicentra canadensis


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2012)

I dont know this. Is it an herb? Off to google.
Hey! It says this is a North American plant!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 2, 2012)

NYEric said:


> I dont know this. Is it an herb? Off to google.
> Hey! It says this is a North American plant!



Indeed that species is. If you go upstate from NYC a bit you can see it flowering just before the trees leaf out. The common name is Dutchman's Breeches. The Bleeding Hearts so common in the perennial trade are also Dicentra - a lovely genus of spring ephemeral herbs.


----------



## Hakone (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2012)

*Gethyllis :* The name Gethyllis is thought to come from the Greek gethyon, which means a bulb, onion or species of leek. Like most other plants adapted to temperate climates, is deciduous. Nourished by long, fleshy roots, the bulbs store sufficient reserves to survive the long, dry season in a dormant state but when conditions become favourable they produce leaves. Gethyllis has some 32 winter-growing species with an extensive distribution covering the winter-rainfall area of the southern portion of Namibia and throughout the Cape Province, with the Vanrhynsdorp-Nieuwoudtville region showing the greatest species diversity.




gethyllis lanuginosa



gethyllis oligophylla



gethyllis verticillata komaggas



gethyllis verticillata könisberg



gethyllis verticillata piketberg


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. what are the Cyps?


----------



## Hakone (May 9, 2012)

Aki and tibeticum


----------



## Hakone (May 9, 2012)

Cypripedium Gisela








Cypripedium x Adrewsii


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2012)

Which garden are these in?


----------



## Hakone (May 10, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Which garden are these in?



Hakone Gardens


----------



## Hakone (May 11, 2012)




----------



## biothanasis (May 13, 2012)

very nice!!!!


----------



## Hakone (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (May 15, 2012)

ananas Salvia




persicaria hydropiper japonica 





sanguinaria canadensis multiplex 




hakonechloa macra allgold


----------



## Hakone (May 15, 2012)

Bamboo shoot



Epipactis


----------



## Hakone (May 15, 2012)

Lilium


----------



## Hakone (May 15, 2012)

Cypripedium Gabriela


----------



## SlipperFan (May 15, 2012)

Lovely garden!


----------



## Hakone (May 18, 2012)

Acer palmatum




Bamboo




Bamboo shoot


----------



## Clark (May 18, 2012)

Your Acer and bamboo are much healthier than mine this year.
Lack of precipitation during winter/spring, set ours back a bit.

Maybe I'll move the mondo grass, looks good amongst the canes.


----------



## Hakone (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Jun 4, 2012)

lilium martagon album


----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2012)

lilium martagon album




neolepisorustruncatus


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 7, 2012)

Interesting leaf!


----------



## Hakone (Jun 10, 2012)

Hakonechloa 

'Stripe it Rich'





macra





aureola





all gold





albotriata


----------



## Hakone (Jun 10, 2012)

Fargesia jiuzhaigou


----------



## Hakone (Jun 10, 2012)

campanula


----------



## Hakone (Jun 10, 2012)

Acer palmatum spring 2012

Beni komachi




Beni no ito




Beni shichi henge




Cripsii




Katsura




Natsu midori




Osakazuki




Rising Sun




Sangokaku




Utsu semi


----------



## Hakone (Jun 10, 2012)

Thai basilikum




houttuynia cordata




mentha spicata





myoga




persicariahydropiper




persicaria odorata




rumex acetosa 




salvia elegans




shiso


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 11, 2012)

Very, very impressive, all those different Acer palmatum leaves :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Hakone (Jun 11, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> Very, very impressive, all those different Acer palmatum leaves :clap: !!!! Jean



Dear Jean,

thank you very much


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 12, 2012)

Hakone said:


> Dear Jean,
> 
> thank you very much



Maybe I will find a small one of those on my trip to Ascheberg / Münsterland this we  !!! Jean


----------



## Hakone (Jun 18, 2012)

Albizia chocolat




Aerisema fargesii




blue Borinda from Himalya


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2012)

I like the colorful ferns.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes, beautiful !!!! Is that an epipactis coming up in the pic of Aerisema fargesii? Jean

(got an Acer palm. atropurp. and an Acer buergerianum  )


----------



## Hakone (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Hakone (Jun 19, 2012)

Cypripedium




Epitacis


----------



## Hakone (Jun 23, 2012)

Lilium davidii var.willmottiae


----------



## Hakone (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Susie11 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am not envious at all!


----------



## Hakone (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## fbrem (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks like those could be some yummy Agaricus mushrooms you've got there! Look very similar to the tasty one that grow around here. Unfortunately, you need to know your stuff when picking Agaricus for consumption because there are some poisonous relatives that they can be confused with. We just had some nice flushes of wild Chantrelles, man those were good! Oh yeah, those are some nice plants too.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 14, 2012)

arisaema consanguineum


----------



## Hakone (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 14, 2012)

Pretty!


----------



## Hakone (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Aug 8, 2012)

lilium lancifolium


----------



## Hakone (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2012)

I like the last one best!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2012)

Wonderful garden.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 10, 2012)

Lovely!!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 10, 2012)

NYEric said:


> I like the last one best!






Tricyrtis already?


----------



## Hakone (Oct 7, 2012)

Shortia uniflora kantoensis


----------



## Hakone (Oct 24, 2012)

autum


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2012)

Autumn -- nice photo!


----------

